# Thor.. the emaciated horse from Bissel wood ride



## ticobay831 (6 December 2016)

http://www.itv.com/news/central/201...horse-at-equestrian-event-sentenced-at-court/


----------



## LD&S (6 December 2016)

Not much of a punishment and I can't understand what the deterrent is either with such a light sentence.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 December 2016)

How the hell could someone think that it was right to ride a horse in that dreadful condition?  Poor Thor, I hope he makes a full recovery from the potential damage caused.


----------



## hobo (6 December 2016)

I do hope she was stopped from riding it at the event. Poor poor horse, I hope she never has a horse again.


----------



## ticobay831 (6 December 2016)

No she wasnt stopped and completed the 8 mile ride with jumps, heart breaking :-/


----------



## ticobay831 (6 December 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211334434854827&set=pcb.10211334435134834&type=3&theater

this is him now, doesn't he look great  <3


----------



## ticobay831 (6 December 2016)

This was him after the ride, tied to the fence :-(

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211334434614821&set=pcb.10211334435134834&type=3&theater


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 December 2016)

hobo said:



			I do hope she was stopped from riding it at the event. Poor poor horse, I hope she never has a horse again.
		
Click to expand...

He had an exercise sheet on I believe so it wasn't quite as obvious as it is in these photos (from the photos of him at the ride I saw anyway!). Poor poor old horse, quite horrendous.


----------



## ticobay831 (6 December 2016)

yes that's correct, he's only 10 as well, i believe. bless him, so not so old :-/


----------



## chillipup (6 December 2016)

Good bleddy grief... well done RSPCA and ROR.


----------



## Doris68 (6 December 2016)

I've already replied to this on FB and I cannot believe that this "person" can be allowed to ever have any type of living creature again, let alone a horse.  Shame on her!


----------



## meleeka (7 December 2016)

The story doesn't make it clear how he got in that state. Was it just prolonged underfeeding? 
There was a case recently near me where the woman admitted not seeing three ponies for two weeks, They were stabled in two feet of muck and one had died. She only got a three year ban so in contrast, this punishment seems quite a lot.


----------



## DD (7 December 2016)

the FB links arnt working :-(


----------



## Pedantic (7 December 2016)

FB link not working. NOFA


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 December 2016)

meleeka said:



			The story doesn't make it clear how he got in that state. Was it just prolonged underfeeding? 
There was a case recently near me where the woman admitted not seeing three ponies for two weeks, They were stabled in two feet of muck and one had died. She only got a three year ban so in contrast, this punishment seems quite a lot.
		
Click to expand...

It mentions a worm burden but frankly it looks like pure and plain starvation to me!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 December 2016)

This sadly is what happens when some idiots ( insert stronger word of your choice )
Get TB's .
How any one however short of knowledge could think that horse was ok let alone OK to ride to beyond me .
That's the new act ( verses the one we were trying to enforce when I was involved ) working well .
To me someone who has so little common sense and empathy should never have a horse again , but the guilty plea will have led to the lighter setance it probably would have been a life ban if she had plead not guilty .
Well done to RSPCA and the race horse charity who funded some of the care lucky horse good job in a way she took him to that ride . It in all likely hood saved him .


----------



## Pinkvboots (7 December 2016)

I can't believe anyone would think it's okay to ride a horse in that state and she even clipped him that must have been quite painful poor bloody horse, it just beggers belief did no one on the yard where he was kept even notice how bad he looked whatever is wrong with people!


----------



## Tyssandi (7 December 2016)

Poor Thor

 I cannot believe the organizers of the event let him enter, as surely they check tack etc at the beginning before you set off.


I would have reported her as soon as I saw a horse in this condition at  an event.   I am amazed he had the energy to take the big fat slob round the course, ans she should have been fined at least £ 2000 made out to those who helped him recover.

It is on her facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=charlotte mcpherson


----------



## meleeka (7 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Poor Thor

 I cannot believe the organizers of the event let him enter, as surely they check tack etc at the beginning before you set off.


I would have reported her as soon as I saw a horse in this condition at  an event.   I am amazed he had the energy to take the big fat slob round the course, ans she should have been fined at least £ 2000 made out to those who helped him recover.

It is on her facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=charlotte mcpherson

Click to expand...

That link just takes me to loads of charlotte McPhearsons. Which one is she?


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 December 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Poor Thor

 I cannot believe the organizers of the event let him enter, as surely they check tack etc at the beginning before you set off.


I would have reported her as soon as I saw a horse in this condition at  an event.   I am amazed he had the energy to take the big fat slob round the course, ans she should have been fined at least £ 2000 made out to those who helped him recover.

It is on her facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=charlotte mcpherson

Click to expand...

That is not her FB page that is a list of mentions of various Charlotte McPhersons on FB - which is quite different!!


----------



## marmalade76 (7 December 2016)

meleeka said:



			The story doesn't make it clear how he got in that state. Was it just prolonged underfeeding? 
There was a case recently near me where the woman admitted not seeing three ponies for two weeks, They were stabled in two feet of muck and one had died. She only got a three year ban so in contrast, this punishment seems quite a lot.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was prolonged underfeeding, she probably had no experience of keeping horses, only ponies or cobs and probably fed him as you would a pony or cob. On her Facebook page at the time she was offering her services for breaking and schooling - the mind boggles (mind you, she's not the only know nothing youngster to offer this sort of thing!)

Every single person from her yard should be thoroughly ashamed.

Pics in the comments here, some were taken off her Facebook page by others (she wasn't trying that hard to hide it!) and a screen shot of the post that started it:-

https://www.facebook.com/andrea.gilder.5


----------



## Tyssandi (7 December 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			That is not her FB page that is a list of mentions of various Charlotte McPhersons on FB - which is quite different!!
		
Click to expand...

woopsie

 its on many facebook pages  https://www.facebook.com/PetAbuseUK/?hc_ref=SEARCH&fref=nf


----------



## Amye (7 December 2016)

marmalade76 said:



			Every single person from her yard should be thoroughly ashamed.

Pics in the comments here, some were taken off her Facebook page by others (she wasn't trying that hard to hide it!) and a screen shot of the post that started it:-

https://www.facebook.com/andrea.gilder.5

Click to expand...

Agree - how come no one at the yard picked up on this? Even if no one wanted to confront her directly they could have informed YO or authorities.

That poor poor horse, I don't know how anyone could look at him and think that was OK to ride! Did she even understand what she was doing?? If you were trying to cover up the fact you starve your horse would you post pics on facebook and take it to a fun ride? I don't know which is worse tbh... 

Glad to see he recovered and is looking so much healthier now though


----------



## Caracarrie (7 December 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			It mentions a worm burden but frankly it looks like pure and plain starvation to me!
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the pictures, I think she ate the poor horse's feeds herself.  This is what happens when horses are sold off at pocket money prices.


----------



## AmieeT (7 December 2016)

The article I read the other day said it was the highest worm count that particular vet had ever seen  poor fella. He looks cracking now though!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 December 2016)

FestivePferd said:



			The article I read the other day said it was the highest worm count that particular vet had ever seen  poor fella. He looks cracking now though!
		
Click to expand...

There is no bigger condemnation of an owner than when a horse receives normal care , worming , good simple diet , ordinary basic care and ends up looking cracking 
It amazed me how emaciated horses would improve quickly on good hay water and a suitable wormer .


----------



## JillA (7 December 2016)

LD&S said:



			Not much of a punishment and I can't understand what the deterrent is either with such a light sentence.
		
Click to expand...

Sentences are set by statute, each law has a tariff, the judges don't have much discretion except max or min on that tariff. The law needs changing IMO


----------



## Goldenstar (7 December 2016)

Magristrates have the ability to ban for life .


----------



## ester (7 December 2016)

Compared to others given it was only one horse 10years seemed quite a lot to me.


----------



## stencilface (7 December 2016)

Wow, she wasn't exactly a waif either was she? Poor horse, he certainly looks more like his name these days. Hope the work burden has no lasting effects


----------



## poiuytrewq (7 December 2016)

I followed this at the time and the lady on FB who had something to do with the saving of him and getting him right again posts updates now and then. She said at the time that she couldn't go into any details of who rescued and paid (I *suspected* it was his former trainer perhaps but that was my guess) because it would be detrimental to the trial. Wonder if whoever has done it can now receive the credit they deserve.


----------



## sport horse (7 December 2016)

Caracarrie said:



			Looking at the pictures, I think she ate the poor horse's feeds herself.  This is what happens when horses are sold off at pocket money prices.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts - I am so glad you put it into words!


----------



## Snuffles (7 December 2016)

Any fun ride I attended used to have a vet in attendance and you had to run horse up etc first. If vet was in attendance they also need prosecuting for allowing her to ride.


----------



## ester (7 December 2016)

Gosh were they pleasure rides run by egb? Never had that on any fun ride I've been on, or a tack check as suggested earlier just pay, collect number off you go


----------



## SEL (7 December 2016)

I see this & think it's incredible what some horses put up with......

Let's hope the poor boy has a much healthier, happier future ahead of him


----------



## Goldenstar (7 December 2016)

Snuffles said:



			Any fun ride I attended used to have a vet in attendance and you had to run horse up etc first. If vet was in attendance they also need prosecuting for allowing her to ride.
		
Click to expand...

I have only seen that a at rides run by the endurance group.
Round here there's no vet you just turn up pay and go.


----------



## Smitty (7 December 2016)

Un effing believable.  

Sadly, I do think a huge amount of ex racers end up in dire straights as they are cheap.  Good on the ex trainer for stepping in.

I remember one who ran in the National, I think with a woman jockey, being rescued starving from a rubbish dump some 15 years ago.

My ex had a 12th share in a hurdler.  When she broke down, one of the syndicate, keen to give her a good future, suggested she be gifted to the RDA!!!   She is, I'm happy to say, wandering round a field rugged, wormed and fed at the age of 24 with my sister's similarly aged old advanced dressage horse.

 This makes my blood boil.  How could anybody think sticking a saddle on was OK.


----------



## pennyturner (7 December 2016)

So often I see photos of horses which are alleged to be in poor condition and in fact just a bit unkempt.  These photos are truly shocking.  It's horrifying that anyone could think it was OK to work a horse in that condition, not because their livelihood depends on it (as so often  in the 3rd world) but for pleasure, and in the UK, where even a blind owner could see that their horse does not meet the 'usual' picture of a healthy animal.


----------



## Red-1 (7 December 2016)

Well, that made me cry!


----------



## npage123 (7 December 2016)

Made me cry too!  At least there's a picture showing his improve state, which is lovely to see, even though there's still a long way to go.

A good horse with a heart of gold will keep trying to do what's asked of him until he collapsed down at the knees from exhaustion. I hope someone else will give this boy a lovely home, and I bet he'll be a lovely horse.

As for the girl, I agree with everyone else - MAJOR neglect, NO excuse - at least her actions are now known and made public.


----------



## zaminda (7 December 2016)

What a star that horse is to behave when in that condition. Being clipped must have hurt, how did they not realise something was wrong when they clipped it! Did they fall for the all tb's are thin?! The horse does not look quite as bad tacked up and covered by a sheet, but it says a lot for society that no one said anything sooner.


----------



## Frumpoon (7 December 2016)

Possibly the worst thing about this is that feeding a horse is not expensive

A budget bag of chaff and a bag of nuts are £5 a piece which is exactly what they were 25 years ago when I started out, small bales of hay again are exactly the same price they were


----------



## Sukistokes2 (7 December 2016)

Simply shocking and sad. Well done to those who saved the lad. Looks a super sort.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (7 December 2016)

I was at the fun ride on that day, but didnt actually see the poor horse myself, I did however see the immediate backlash on facebook and am glad to hear Thor is now doing so well. 
There was no vet in attendance at the fun ride and you just paid and rode. I do believe the venue have started having vets there after this incident though but I havent been to one there since so not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Orangehorse (8 December 2016)

I think that is one of the worst pictures I have ever seen.  And the stupid owner was still riding it!  Glad to know he has a happy home now.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 December 2016)

npage123 said:



			Made me cry too!  At least there's a picture showing his improve state, which is lovely to see, even though there's still a long way to go.

.
		
Click to expand...

In what way do you still think there's still a long way to go ?
If you thinking about weight it's a good job you can't see my hunters you would not be happy .my aim is get them carrying as little fat as that .


----------



## milliepops (8 December 2016)

Can't speak for npage but there were some other more recent photos of him on FB recently, where he looked like a horse that was just not in work, had little topline etc.  GS I'm guessing yours are on the light side as fit but muscled.   But considering the starting point of this horse, clearly a huge improvement


----------



## Casey76 (8 December 2016)

Every time I look at the "before" photo, I think who on earth would think that it is OK to put a saddle on, never mind ride.  I'm completely surprised he didn't collapse at Bissel.


----------



## 3OldPonies (8 December 2016)

I can't believe anyone, novice owner or not could think that a horse in that sort of condition was OK, could the owner not even use her eyes and look at other horses and wonder why is mine looking like a hat rack and not like the others? 

Sometimes the punishments really don't fit the crime - personally I think that she should have some 'prolonged underfeeding' she might start to understand what she did then and the pain that poor Thor must have been feeling.  I think a ban for life would have been more appropriate too.

He's such a star to put up with treatment like that.  So glad he's in better shape now and I only hope that he doesn't suffer too much in the future after all he's been through.


----------



## siennamiller (8 December 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			In what way do you still think there's still a long way to go ?
If you thinking about weight it's a good job you can't see my hunters you would not be happy .my aim is get them carrying as little fat as that .
		
Click to expand...

Having seen a recent pic of him, I would agree that there's still a long way to go, he's much better but needs more weight on ( and I hate a fat horse)


----------



## OWLIE185 (8 December 2016)

I can only assume that the owner of Thor is not completely all there to allow a horse to get in that state.
What I would like to know is which yard he was kept on and why the yard owner did not intervene?


----------



## 9tails (8 December 2016)

Frumpoon said:



			Possibly the worst thing about this is that feeding a horse is not expensive

A budget bag of chaff and a bag of nuts are £5 a piece which is exactly what they were 25 years ago when I started out, small bales of hay again are exactly the same price they were
		
Click to expand...

The horse had a massive worm burden, no doubt the girl was shoving cheap food down him too.


----------



## laura_nash (8 December 2016)

OWLIE185 said:



			What I would like to know is which yard he was kept on and why the yard owner did not intervene?
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention the three other riders she was with at the fun ride.


----------



## Frumpoon (8 December 2016)

9tails said:



			The horse had a massive worm burden, no doubt the girl was shoving cheap food down him too.
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt she was shoving any kind of food down him


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 December 2016)

Frumpoon said:



			I very much doubt she was shoving any kind of food down him
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I think the worm burden is a red herring. Chances are he was susceptible to worms due to his weakened starved state.


----------



## TGM (8 December 2016)

OWLIE185 said:



			I can only assume that the owner of Thor is not completely all there to allow a horse to get in that state.
		
Click to expand...

 This is my thought too, especially having seen the selfie of her grinning away at the camera, whilst you could clearly see how emaciated the horse was in the background.


----------



## Mule (8 December 2016)

It's a very strange case of starvation. Normally people would deny owning a horse that looked like that. They certainly wouldn't bring it out in public. Is it possible she somehow didn't see how bad his condition was (not that I'm excusing her)

Perhaps she kept it in a rented field rather than a yard. That would explain why people didn't report it sooner.
 I sometimes think it would be better if horses weren't so forgiving of us. Mabey people would have to treat them better.


----------



## Pilatesclare (8 December 2016)

Poor horse 
The fact she put an exercise sheet on him so people couldn't see him makes me think she was fully aware of his condition. Unbelievable situation really.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 December 2016)

Just caught up with the photo of him on the ride.








Poor, poor genuine horse carrying that ignorant lump round on his back .


----------



## claracanter (8 December 2016)

I can't believe how this ever happened and why anyone who knew this girl and Thor let it happen. Those saddle sores are dreadful. Why did she spend money on a fly veil and not food.All the best to him and those who rescued him. 
Even my non horsey husband read this in one of the daily newspapers on the internet and told me about it so it has made the national press and lets hop that if another horse is in this situation it will encourage people to intervene.
It makes me cry to think how much he was suffering and yet he carried her on that ride that day.


----------



## sky1000 (8 December 2016)

No doubt I'm wrong about this but was there a thread on which the rider was complaining that her horse had been wrongly taken away by RSPCA and was campaigning to get him back.  Was that thread anything to do with this horse?


----------



## ester (8 December 2016)

That was one up in Scotland doing the ridings, not this horse . 

I do wonder if she was surrounded by people including herself who mistakenly thought that its a TB it is going to look poor in winter, and then that sort of self perpetuated and if everyone is saying it everyone believes it etc and they all then feel ok about it. 
In a lot of ways lucky for him he was taken on that fun ride.


----------



## hobo (8 December 2016)

TP that photo just made me gasp, I am no slim jim but how did she think it was ok to ride a horse in that condition with her so overweight. The horse looks so sweet bless him I hope his new home treats him like a prince. 
Note to self stop reading this thread it is just so upsetting.


----------



## glamourpuss (8 December 2016)

IMO she was too fat to ride that horse even before she starved him almost to death. 

I remember all the furore at the time. I'm so pleased the horse is now doing well & in a good home.
I can't describe how I feel about this piece of cr*p woman.


----------



## JDee (8 December 2016)

It is upsetting - all of these neglect cases are upsetting.


----------



## marmalade76 (8 December 2016)

This is particularly upsetting because this poor horse has been starved and neglected and still worked, worked by a heavyweight rider and not just a plod round the block - an eight mile fun ride with jumps! Most cases of starvation are horses left abandoned in fields or shut in stables where at least they can rest. I consider fun rides to be fairly hard work for a horse and I wouldn't take any of mine on one unless they were reasonably fit. It's a miracle he got round without collapsing! 

This is something you'd expect to see in the third world country where people cannot afford to feed their families let alone their animals, animals which they rely on to make a living. This is the sort of thing you'd expect to see on PFK, not your local fun ride!

And agree, Claracanter, I thought the same about the fly veil (in the middle of winter??), spend money on that and go to the trouble of putting it on but don't bother to feed the horse? Unbelievable.


----------



## SusannaF (9 December 2016)

It was the detail about the open sore on his back that got me. I can *almost* imagine someone being so clueless and delusional that they overlook the skinniness. But sticking a saddle on an open wound?


----------



## Mooseontheloose (9 December 2016)

I haven't followed this on fb, but it is a shocking case. However, there are a lot of TBs out there being ridden by people far too heavy. They're bred and designed to carry light weight, fit riders. Even big strong NH horses shouldn't have fifteen stone riders on them.
Good luck to the horse.


----------



## stencilface (9 December 2016)

Marmalade76 - this horse looks worse than some of the neglect cases pfk see!

It may also have been deliberately managed that way to make him rideable. I've seen the results of that on a grade A horse when he arrived at the new (good!) yard.


----------



## marmalade76 (9 December 2016)

Someone took a screen shot of the rider's response at the time and posted it on one of the Facebook threads about him - have a good read, folks :- 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93558779.95337.100000784278256&type=3&theater

Same person posted this too  :-

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93558779.95337.100000784278256&type=3&theater


----------



## Frumpoon (9 December 2016)

She won't be doing much breaking and schooling now


----------



## marmalade76 (9 December 2016)

Yep, on the bright side.


----------



## chestnut cob (9 December 2016)

In that FB screenshot she claims the vet told her to ride him. If so then that vet's competence to practice needs to be investigated surely.


----------



## Frumpoon (9 December 2016)

chestnut cob said:



			In that FB screenshot she claims the vet told her to ride him. If so then that vet's competence to practice needs to be investigated surely.
		
Click to expand...

It is more likely that she is not telling the truth, perhaps


----------



## Amye (9 December 2016)

Frumpoon said:



			It is more likely that she is not telling the truth, perhaps
		
Click to expand...

I can only think this. In the screenshot she says he's put on loads of condition - what condition?? What was he like before if he's put on 'loads'?

And he's only missing topline not weight - if this was actually the case then the RSPCA wouldn't have been able to seize him? We all know how difficult it can be to get the RSPCA to do anything in horse welfare cases so it has to be pretty bad for them to seize it.


And - forget about the condition for a minute - who rides a horse twice a week and takes it to a fun ride with a massive saddle sore? She didn't explain that.


----------



## chestnut cob (9 December 2016)

Frumpoon said:



			It is more likely that she is not telling the truth, perhaps
		
Click to expand...

That was sort of my point. If the vet had really told her that it would surely have come to light during the trial. There's no mention of it therefore proving she is most likely to be lying...


----------



## Equi (9 December 2016)

sky1000 said:



			No doubt I'm wrong about this but was there a thread on which the rider was complaining that her horse had been wrongly taken away by RSPCA and was campaigning to get him back.  Was that thread anything to do with this horse?
		
Click to expand...

Ooh Humphrey. I think he came back didn't he?


----------



## rascal (9 December 2016)

ticobay831 said:



			No she wasnt stopped and completed the 8 mile ride with jumps, heart breaking :-/
		
Click to expand...

A miracle the poor horse didn't collapse under her, how can you think that is normal???


----------



## Mooseontheloose (9 December 2016)

Can anyone tell me why no one noticed that this horse was getting very thin. They can lose weight quickly, but not overnight. Did no one on the yard think to do something, phone WHW for instance?
Or the farrier?
For heaven's sake, someone must have seen him without a rug. Or seen his poor stick neck?
Calls to the RSPCA etc can be made anonymously.


----------



## rascal (9 December 2016)

Just seen her facebook page, that woman is way too heavy for a tb!!!


----------



## stencilface (9 December 2016)

I imagine that woman does more breaking than schooling


----------



## Mooseontheloose (9 December 2016)

Yes, Thor scored zero on the condition score. Didn't mention the rider!


----------



## Floxie (9 December 2016)

stencilface said:



			I imagine that woman does more breaking than schooling
		
Click to expand...

Heh, eheheheh


----------



## Goldenstar (9 December 2016)

Mooseontheloose said:



			Yes, Thor scored zero on the condition score. Didn't mention the rider!
		
Click to expand...

Coffee snort .


----------



## Beausmate (9 December 2016)

I think she may have got the 20% weight rule the wrong way round...

Somewhere there must have been at least one toady, with the 'Aw hun, don't listen to the haters, you look perfect on him and he's in perfect condition.  Them haters are just well jealous, cos they don't know nuffink about horses and especially tbs, and your boy is beautiful. xxx.'

I can't get my head around someone either being so arrogant and stupid or arrogant and selfish, or maybe both...


----------



## ozpoz (9 December 2016)

I can't understand how she was able to ride this poor horse in public. Hideous viewing.


----------



## jmd481 (9 December 2016)

This story is so upsetting! The woman (well girl) is clearly delusional!!!! As a tb owner myself and knowing how difficult weight problems can be, i can very proudly say my girl has never been in such a poor state as Thor no matter what the weather is like or her fitness level!!!! The topline quote made me so angry as we all know what TBS and topline can mean but without topline my girl doesn't have bones protruding! Im also a larger ride and wouldn't dream of getting on her (my mum now rides her!) And as said before its always the poor ex racers that end up in such horrible states yet they are always so forgiving and trusting! Its heart breaking! So happy Thor has a second chance with people that know how to care for his needs!! This idiot should never be allowed near a horse again!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (9 December 2016)

jmd481 said:



			This story is so upsetting! The woman (well girl) is clearly delusional!!!! As a tb owner myself and knowing how difficult weight problems can be, i can very proudly say my girl has never been in such a poor state as Thor no matter what the weather is like or her fitness level!!!! The topline quote made me so angry as we all know what TBS and topline can mean but without topline my girl doesn't have bones protruding! Im also a larger ride and wouldn't dream of getting on her (my mum now rides her!) And as said before its always the poor ex racers that end up in such horrible states yet they are always so forgiving and trusting! Its heart breaking! So happy Thor has a second chance with people that know how to care for his needs!! This idiot should never be allowed near a horse again!!!
		
Click to expand...

A twenty two year old is not a girl I was grown up and out on my own at that age .


----------



## jmd481 (10 December 2016)

Im 25 with 3 children and my own home! What i meant is the way she has acted is like the mentality of a child because any sane person would know that Thor wasn't fit to ride!


----------



## TGM (10 December 2016)

jmd481 said:



			Im 25 with 3 children and my own home! What i meant is the way she has acted is like the mentality of a child because any sane person would know that Thor wasn't fit to ride!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you.  I do wonder if she is a bit 'simple' as they would say in the old days, I'm sure there is a more PC term for it now though.  Not that ignorance is any excuse for cruelty ...


----------



## rascal (10 December 2016)

TGM said:



			I agree with you.  I do wonder if she is a bit 'simple' as they would say in the old days, I'm sure there is a more PC term for it now though.  Not that ignorance is any excuse for cruelty ...
		
Click to expand...



In that case, someone should have had a word with her, about the state of  horse.


----------



## KrujaaLass (10 December 2016)

Something like mentally challenged


----------



## jmd481 (10 December 2016)

If my 3 year old can walk into a paddock every day come rain or shine and feed his Shetland and know the reason why we go out and feed her, then any adult who doesn't must be either cruel or is mentally challenged. Then on top of that rides it for 8 miles!! Couldn't live with myself if i was there that day and turned a blind eye!


----------



## stencilface (10 December 2016)

Our old (29 year old) tb had zero top line when he was pts, but he looked 100x better than poor thor.


----------



## ticobay831 (10 December 2016)

The lovely Thor has is own face book page now, if anyone's interested in following his progress. There are pictures and videos of him and also a closer look at the horrific sore he had on his back. such a handsome boy <3 

https://www.facebook.com/hoareabbey/?fref=nf


----------



## SusannaF (14 December 2016)

Beausmate said:



			I think she may have got the 20% weight rule the wrong way round...

Somewhere there must have been at least one toady, with the 'Aw hun, don't listen to the haters, you look perfect on him and he's in perfect condition.  Them haters are just well jealous, cos they don't know nuffink about horses and especially tbs, and your boy is beautiful. xxx.'

I can't get my head around someone either being so arrogant and stupid or arrogant and selfish, or maybe both...
		
Click to expand...

I've seen that happen in a FB group with plenty of knowledgeable people who should know better. Someone gently &#8211; as nicely as possible! &#8211; told another woman that she was too heavy for her horse and lots of people rallied round and started talking about anti-fat bullying etc. I think that kind of bullying is real and awful but my god, it's just biology that a horse can't carry every weight you put on him...


----------



## Wagtail (14 December 2016)

SusannaF said:



			I've seen that happen in a FB group with plenty of knowledgeable people who should know better. Someone gently &#8211; as nicely as possible! &#8211; told another woman that she was too heavy for her horse and lots of people rallied round and started talking about anti-fat bullying etc. I think that kind of bullying is real and awful but my god, it's just biology that a horse can't carry every weight you put on him...
		
Click to expand...

Yes unfortunately some people care more that someone may have slightly hurt feelings than they do about the welfare of the horse. The sad thing is, they are actually being potentially harmful to the health of the overweight individual by lying to them.


----------



## jmd481 (14 December 2016)

Poor Thor's condition wasn't down to the riders weight it was plain and simple neglect....... Tho on the other hand even if thor was in top condition she still shouldn't of been riding him....... As i have said before im a larger rider but wouldn't dream of getting on a horse like Thor, and would respect someone if they said to me, they felt i was too big to be on a certain horse. Im also losing weight and im down a stone already as i know my lump of a cob would be happier if i was lighter even tho she's able to carry me with ease....... Alot of people have too much time on there hands and way too much to say! Its quite simple, she is cruel and to fat to ride anything like Thor!


----------



## Caracarrie (14 December 2016)

jmd481 said:



			Poor Thor's condition wasn't down to the riders weight it was plain and simple neglect....... Tho on the other hand even if thor was in top condition she still shouldn't of been riding him....... As i have said before im a larger rider but wouldn't dream of getting on a horse like Thor, and would respect someone if they said to me, they felt i was too big to be on a certain horse. Im also losing weight and im down a stone already as i know my lump of a cob would be happier if i was lighter even tho she's able to carry me with ease....... Alot of people have too much time on there hands and way too much to say! Its quite simple, she is cruel and to fat to ride anything like Thor!
		
Click to expand...

Ex-race horses are a. too cheap by far, and b. a status symbol to many people so the fact that that lard-aRse was riding a horse bred for speed and to carry about 9 stone, probably never even crossed her tiny pea-brain powered mind.


----------



## paddi22 (14 December 2016)

that horse must be a saint. if you even showed my exracer a PICTURE of that back wound he'd have a meltdown


----------



## Mince Pie (14 December 2016)

Caracarrie said:



			Ex-race horses are a. too cheap by far, and b. a status symbol to many people so the fact that that lard-aRse was riding a horse bred for speed and to carry about 9 stone, probably never even crossed her tiny pea-brain powered mind.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find racehorses carry a lot more than 9 stone, having had a quick google it appears they can carry up to 13 st 2 lbs/184 lbs
http://www.horseracebase.com/horse-racing-weight.php


----------



## jmd481 (14 December 2016)

Milly carried 12st when racing...... But still get the point that they carry less weight and go fast! Certainly wouldn't put anyone over 13st on my girl


----------



## Mince Pie (14 December 2016)

I'm diverting from discussing the original rider of Thor for the moment, but people carry weight differently. 
These women all weigh exactly the same, yet some I would class as heavier than the others, and some I would class as lighter.





Going back to Thor's rider, yes she isn't slim, but A) it is cold so she would be wearing bulking layers (I assume) and B) she doesn't look that tall. She may be over 14 stone, but she may not be, and just carry the weight differently, like the third lady from the left in the photo. Things are not always as they seem at first glance.
***Just to clarify, I am in not in any way condoning her actions, that horse was emaciated and in NO WAY should have been ridden at all, let alone on a fun ride over several miles. I am glad the horse is now in a new home and looking much better ***


----------



## just-wait (14 December 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			I'm diverting from discussing the original rider of Thor for the moment, but people carry weight differently. 
These women all weigh exactly the same, yet some I would class as heavier than the others, and some I would class as lighter.





Going back to Thor's rider, yes she isn't slim, but A) it is cold so she would be wearing bulking layers (I assume) and B) she doesn't look that tall. She may be over 14 stone, but she may not be, and just carry the weight differently, like the third lady from the left in the photo. Things are not always as they seem at first glance.
***Just to clarify, I am in not in any way condoning her actions, that horse was emaciated and in NO WAY should have been ridden at all, let alone on a fun ride over several miles. I am glad the horse is now in a new home and looking much better ***
		
Click to expand...

Those all look like the same weight to me. Except for the really tall one at the end who looks heavier, and the one next to her who looks lighter but I would put the others as around the same weight.


----------

